
Another disaster is ready to catch the US unprepared: Drought - elorant
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/04/another-disaster-is-ready-to-catch-the-us-unprepared-drought/
======
mdorazio
Long-term drought isn't a problem that plagues the "US" so much as it one that
impacts the Southwest, especially those of us in Southern California. Other
parts of the US are now grappling with intermittent flooding - ask them how
much they worry about drought. The good news is that this issue is _slowly_
being fixed with upgrades to waterways and reservoirs, and it's also one that
can theoretically be fixed with technology or just throwing money around,
unlike a pandemic. In fact, the history of the Southwestern US is intricately
tied into the development of water systems - I recommend the book "Cadillac
Desert" for a look into how this happened.

